# AngleSet für Jimbo



## bananaspit (25. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen,

bin gerade am recherchieren, ob folgendes
Angleset von Cane Creek für mein Uncle Jimbo 2010
passt. Hab ne Tapered Gabel und der Schaft sollte noch lang 
genug für den external Cup sein.
*AngleSet ZS44 | EC56*

ZS44/28.6/H13/K|EC56/40/H14/K

Was meint Ihr dazu - Rahmen ist doch 44 oben und 56 unten, oder? 
(Kann zur Zeit leider nicht nachmessen.)

Hat Jemand von Euch evtl. schonmal einen anderen Steuersatz am Jimbo verbaut?

Danke&Gruß

BS


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo bananaspit, 

das passt leider nicht. 

Beim Uncle Jimbo Rahmen wurde ein Gravity SX Pro Steuersatz verwendet, der semiintegriert ist und der untere Durchmesser beträgt 55mm, somit ist die 56mm Version zu breit. Außerdem wäre die Einpresstiefe nicht ausreichend. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (2. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

So, wie es für mich aussieht, gibt es für den Rose-Rahmen
in L dann auf dem gesamten Markt keinen passenden 
Winkelsteuersatz.

Ein ziemlicher Nachteil, der dann gegen den Rahmen spricht


----------



## -MIK- (2. Januar 2013)

bananaspit schrieb:


> Ein ziemlicher Nachteil, der dann gegen den Rahmen spricht



Weil? Was erhoffst Du Dir denn von einem Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## Muckal (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Works Components was mit 55mm. Was die Einpresstiefe angeht musst du selbst recherchieren.


----------



## bananaspit (2. Januar 2013)

@mik: Na was sich Alle von nem Winkelsteuersatz erhoffen -> mehr Flexibilität (häufiger Grund: flacheren Lenkwinkel für eine entsprechende Downhillperformance).
  @Muckal: Aber nicht für ein Steuerrohr, dass eine Länge von 142mm hat.

Die Aussage oben vom RoseTech Team ist nicht korrekt. Die Ausfräsung
im Rahmen ist ausreichend tief - somit stellt die Einpresstiefe von anderen (EC-) Steuersatzschalen kein Problem dar.


----------



## bananaspit (10. Januar 2013)

So, kurze Rückmeldung - Winkelsteuersatz ist drin.














Bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. 
Radstand hat sich auf 1170mm verlängert / Lenkwinkel -1,3°

Der gute Ersteindruck muss sich aber noch auf diversen Trails
bestätigen


----------

